
Ask HN: When using Twilio, how do I tell if my SMSes are being carrier filtered? - reallyeli
My startup sends SMSes through Twilio. I know from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.twilio.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;223181708-Can-my-Twilio-SMS-Messages-be-Blacklisted-as-Spam- that, if a phone carrier filters my message, I won&#x27;t necessarily get an error code from Twilio.<p>In practice, how do you tell if you&#x27;re being carrier filtered? What circumstances have you observed it happening in? What is a safe line to stay within?
======
arrowgunz
Have you tried using [https://support.twilio.com/hc/en-
us/requests/new](https://support.twilio.com/hc/en-us/requests/new)

If not, please use that. Hacker News is not really the place for Product
Support.

~~~
reallyeli
I'm looking for what people's real experiences are. Twilio provides guidelines
around this, but they are very conservative and speculative.

If this isn't the place, though, I understand.

